# Thank you so much to the supportive partners, family, and friends out there



## David

You make life worth living.  Those of you that are supportive make all the difference in the world.  Thank you so much for being the amazing people that you are.

:heart:


----------



## Crohn's 35

Way to go David, you made my eyes well up!  I have an amazing husband and I never would of met him if I didnt have crohns.  He says he is not compassionate but he is to me. He does so much for me and the little things I try not to take for granted because my past relationships, were really bad and I was always sick...their loss because I am a caring and loving person... My husband has shown me that taking your vows seriously for better or for worse, and sickness and in health...he believes in this and there is nothing he wouldnt do for me.  Soul mates are extremely rare, took too many relationships to find that out.  He is my hero... and I couldnt ever or want to be without him. He never comes  on here but when he gets home, I will make him read this post.

*sniff*


----------



## kllyeve

If I didn't have my guy I am sure I would not have made it through the last two years.  My family is the sort of stiff upper lip carry on no matter how you feel kind of people - so this disease just doesn't get any sympathy despite my sister having the same thing.  My own kids are unsympathetic - 15 yr old replied when I was home on medical leave due to hysterectomy "you've been home on your ass all day you make supper" when asked to prepare a meal for everyone(I think I was 3 weeks post op and not doing well)

He loves me, cares for me and will enforce rest when I try to keep going even when in pain.  He truly is my best friend.  

I am also grateful for you David.  We have never met, we may never meet - you post the most wonderful articles and inspirational tidbits which have helped me so much in the last few months.  This place would not be the same without your contributions. So thank you so much, as I count you as a supportive friend.


----------



## Jessi

My family is so wonderful! I have children that jump up and get to work on the housework, helping each other, and taking care of me when I'm down. I have a mother who goes out of her way and far out of her neighborhood to assist me. I have a father who pitches in, even though he is struggling to take care of himself due to MS. I have siblings and their spouses who show up to clean my kitchen or fix me dinner or just plain visit with me. I have friends who send me love and support over the phone and in sending cards and gifts. I have neighbors who check up on me and take my kids off my hands for play dates. 

Most importantly, I have been so blessed with a wonderful husband. He does so much more for me than he even realizes. Sometimes when I'm crying, he may be surprised to find out that it's because of how happy he makes me feel.

I am so grateful for my support system here on this forum and elsewhere.


----------



## Gwen pippy

Thank you to my hubby, he makes me laugh, he wipes my tears, he holds my hand. He told his best friend (his brother) to get lost when the advice he was given was run away you don't want to be stuck with a SICK partner. together 10yrs married 5.

Thank you to my parents, nursing a sick 11yr old through to adulthood, encouraging me, allowing me to be who I am. Especially my mum who still runs to my aid when I need her, for minding my two babies when I ended up in hospital.

Thank you to my best friend Ash, who tells me it will all be ok when I ring her with my woes.

Thank you to all here for listening and supporting me from the day I joined you a few months ago.

Gwen xxx


----------



## Chrismac

My fiance is the most amazing man I've ever met. He looks after me so well, he never moans about the noises and smells that come from the bathroom, he never complains when I have to go home early or wreck a day out somewhere by going on a toilet hunt. He never complains when I'm too tired to do anything. He is there when I'm my lowest, I can cry as much as I like and he will just hold me, he copes with my grumpiness, dopiness, my crohnie brain fog. The thing that hurts him the most is that he can't make it better, he would take the pain in an instant if he could. He hates seeing me in pain.

I'm still learning to share when I hurt and learning that it's ok to cry. He's still learning everything it involves and it is frustrating for him not knowing exactly how I am feeling or exactly what is going on. But he really is amazing, I never quite appreciate how much and feel so often that I totally don't deserve him.

I couldn't ask for anyone better. He looks after me much better than I do.


----------



## 2010mustang

Just want to say thank you to all the family, spouses, and other care givers. You may not hear it enough but all you do is greatly appreciated. The late night trips abd regular hospital visits, helping us in our daily routine of showers,pills, clothing etc  without you many of us wouldnt beable to function.


----------



## ronroush7

Crohn's 35 said:


> Way to go David, you made my eyes well up!  I have an amazing husband and I never would of met him if I didnt have crohns.  He says he is not compassionate but he is to me. He does so much for me and the little things I try not to take for granted because my past relationships, were really bad and I was always sick...their loss because I am a caring and loving person... My husband has shown me that taking your vows seriously for better or for worse, and sickness and in health...he believes in this and there is nothing he wouldnt do for me.  Soul mates are extremely rare, took too many relationships to find that out.  He is my hero... and I couldnt ever or want to be without him. He never comes  on here but when he gets home, I will make him read this post.
> 
> *sniff*


I really appreciated how supportive my wife is.  Five years ago, I was in the hospital.  She was there every day she could.  When I came home, she waited on me hand and foot.  She is appreciated.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Sending love and many thanks to all who support us in our lifes. Including all of you on this forum. You are truly appreciated . God bless us each and everyone


----------



## ronroush7

Same to you, Mandy.


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Thanks Ron


----------



## Lukesky36

This Forum wouldn't be around without all the nice people here =)


----------



## ronroush7

Thanks,  Lukesy


----------

